# Fish and Insects Could Be Endless



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2005)

There are tons of fish and bugs in the world, they can just keep being added to AC with no need to take any out.  Or should some be removed?  What do you think?


----------



## ƒish (Aug 21, 2005)

never take any out.... just add... i think they started with a nice sum... but definatly, in ACDS, i wouldn't be satasfied without atleast 100... and they could add updates to bring more...

seriously, Fish, Bugs, thats a very big part of the game.... really big.


----------



## Liquefy (Aug 21, 2005)

Why not keep adding?  It increases the challenge.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> Why not keep adding?  It increases the challenge.


 True, true. I think they should add more, some that are from other parts of the globe, instead of just from Japan. Because a lot of the fishes in the original AC were found mostly in Japan.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 22, 2005)

i think they'll take some out, but I don't want them too.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 22, 2005)

That'd be great; Animal Crossing DS would basically have infinite replay value due to this factor and online.  100 fish... that'd be great, eh,


----------



## ƒish (Aug 22, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> That'd be great; Animal Crossing DS would basically have infinite replay value due to this factor and online.  100 fish... that'd be great, eh,


----------



## Mino (Aug 23, 2005)

Heh, that's 90,000 fish.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 23, 2005)

or...not all fish would be found in each town, maybe only 80% of them, but if you visit a friend's town you'd unlock more species (same would go with insects.)...anybody like this idea?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Aug 25, 2005)

Then how hard would it be to get the golden stuff if they just kept adding?!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 25, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Then how hard would it be to get the golden stuff if they just kept adding?!


 Hmm...good point. Maybe they will just remove the golden stuff alotgether, or make it so that you could get it just by the insects/fish in your town, and not someone else's.


----------

